# Empty Hand:  The Real Karate Kids



## dancingalone (May 21, 2010)

Looks like it'll be a good documentary on some teenagers in the sport karate circuit.  I'll check it out when it is released.

[yt]Ta6v2zEHpDM[/yt]


----------



## TigerLove (May 21, 2010)

Pretty good kicks and punchs in the last minute of the video!!


----------

